

Pandora Falls Below IPO Price, Reversing Gains - tokenadult
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-06-16/pandora-plunges-below-ipo-price-reversing-yesterday-s-gains-3-.html

======
brk
This is not surprising, but really too bad.

I love Pandora, I have a Pandora One account, and try to buy as much music
through the as possible. But still, I don't see how they can make any profit
on me, much less someone riding for free.

Pandora seems to have been stuck in limbo for years, right on the brink of
bankruptcy several times. I truly hope they make it, they are one of those
companies that if I had Bill Gates money I would buy them and fund it just for
the value they provide in terms of new music discovery.

------
tokenadult
From another report on the same event, this general caution: "Pandora's fall
from grace is an extreme example of a larger trend. In a bad omen for the
still-weak IPO market, 31 of this year's 73 offerings have broken below their
IPO prices and 41 are trading below their first-day closing prices, says
Renaissance Capital."

[http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/stocks/2011-06-16-pandor...](http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/stocks/2011-06-16-pandora-
falls-below-ipo-price_n.htm)

